# Teachers in USA Wanting to Move to Edmonton, AB - Please Help



## mistere1974 (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi. My wife and I are both teachers in Florida. We have taught 14 and 13 years respectively. We have a daughter, and we are unhappy with SO much that is going on in the USA, and need a drastic change, and a better life for our family. 

About a month ago, we settled on Edmonton to be a suitable place for us to relocate. Since then, we have been doing a major amount of research. 

We are looking at different site to see how to make the move to Edmonton, and we seem to be going in circles. Some sites say to apply for temporary residency first, and others say we would need employment prior to moving. 

Such a big move is scary. But we feel it is also necessary for our family. Any advice about moving would be more than welcomed. 

Anything from:

Teaching jobs/connections 
Where is it best to live? 
What banks to switch to? 
We greatly appreciate your input. 
Kind regards.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Immigration questions aside, have you ever actually been to Edmonton?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd second Nononymous' question - have you ever actually been to Edmonton? Do you realise what you'd be signing up for in the winter time if you moved there?

Anywhere east or north of Vancouver is going to be COLD in the winter, especially if you're used to shirt sleeves at Christmas (I've spent time in the Ft. Myers area and also lived in the Cayman Islands for a few years, so I know what the weather is like in your neck of the woods).... it's also hot on the prairies in the summer, but not relentlessly hot like FLA.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

mistere1974 said:


> We are looking at different site to see how to make the move to Edmonton, and we seem to be going in circles. Some sites say to apply for temporary residency first, and others say we would need employment prior to moving.


As American citizens you can visit Canada without a visa, however, if you want to immigrate you first need to apply for (and be granted) a permit to do so. You can't just move to Canada because you realise it is better than the US.

If the pandemic permits, you should try visiting Edmonton this winter for a vacation. Winter in Manitoba is something to experience first hand. 

If you still are interested in immigrating, you can find all the info you need on applying for a permit at Immigration and citizenship - Canada.ca.


----------



## mistere1974 (Dec 21, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> Immigration questions aside, have you ever actually been to Edmonton?


No


----------



## mistere1974 (Dec 21, 2021)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'd second Nononymous' question - have you ever actually been to Edmonton? Do you realise what you'd be signing up for in the winter time if you moved there?
> 
> Anywhere east or north of Vancouver is going to be COLD in the winter, especially if you're used to shirt sleeves at Christmas (I've spent time in the Ft. Myers area and also lived in the Cayman Islands for a few years, so I know what the weather is like in your neck of the woods).... it's also hot on the prairies in the summer, but not relentlessly hot like FLA.


No. But I am from NY and I have been to Canada.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My response didn't necessarily concern winter weather. It concerned... Edmonton.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I live about an hour outside of Edmonton, todays temp is currently-35C(-31F).

On another note, I am not a teacher but I have friends with relatives who are. There is no shortage of teachers in the province and I hear stories of many who have to exist doing cover jobs (covering for temporary absences) where they can, as full time positions are thin on the ground/non-existant.

For immigration an employer would need to show they couldn't hire a qualified Canadian/Permanent Resident for the position and for teaching that's probably not happening.


----------



## mistere1974 (Dec 21, 2021)

JGK said:


> I live about an hour outside of Edmonton, todays temp is currently-35C(-31F).
> 
> On another note, I am not a teacher but I have friends with relatives who are. There is no shortage of teachers in the province and I hear stories of many who have to exist doing cover jobs (covering for temporary absences) where they can, as full time positions are thin on the ground/non-existant.
> 
> For immigration an employer would need to show they couldn't hire a qualified Canadian/Permanent Resident for the position and for teaching that's probably not happening.


Hi. Thank you kindly for the information that you provided. That is certainly not something that I found online. 

I do miss cool temperatures. 

More importantly, I appreciate the insight on the teaching positions. We had discussed that as being a possibility and decided that we would have to be a sub for a bit, and possibly get side jobs. 

Kind regards.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You are presumably aware of how the immigration system works, and that recognition of professional credentials is a provincial matter, and all that?

I do have a friend here in Alberta who moved from the UK and found work as a teacher, but he came to Canada as the partner of a university professor who'd been recruited abroad. He arrived with permission to work (as a trailing spouse) then sought to have his credentials recognized in order to apply for teaching positions. I expect it would be quite a different procedure for two teachers to apply to immigrate without having firm job offers in hand, i.e. not sponsored.


----------



## mistere1974 (Dec 21, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> You are presumably aware of how the immigration system works, and that recognition of professional credentials is a provincial matter, and all that?
> 
> I do have a friend here in Alberta who moved from the UK and found work as a teacher, but he came to Canada as the partner of a university professor who'd been recruited abroad. He arrived with permission to work (as a trailing spouse) then sought to have his credentials recognized in order to apply for teaching positions. I expect it would be quite a different procedure for two teachers to apply to immigrate without having firm job offers in hand, i.e. not sponsored.


To some extent, yes. We are learning more every day about the immigration system. 

Correct, we lose points for not being sponsored, but we can apply for the Express Entry despite losing points. I am not quite sure how that part works. Apparently the Canadian government can be just as confusing as the US government. Who knew? 

We were not going for University jobs, so any form of partnership would not pertain to our situation. 

I appreciate the input.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

As a Canadian from day one I know next to nothing about how one immigrates to Canada, so wouldn't dare provide any further advice on that question. But I imagine you'd definitely want to contact the school boards directly to ask about recognition of credentials and job opportunities.

What I sense from my friend (in Calgary) is that it's a decent gig here, certainly better pay and working conditions than in the UK. Escaping the impending fascist Gilead is also a bonus.


----------



## uk in canada (Dec 12, 2021)

mistere1974 said:


> Hi. My wife and I are both teachers in Florida. We have taught 14 and 13 years respectively. We have a daughter, and we are unhappy with SO much that is going on in the USA, and need a drastic change, and a better life for our family.
> 
> About a month ago, we settled on Edmonton to be a suitable place for us to relocate. Since then, we have been doing a major amount of research.
> 
> ...


Edmonton really stay were you are we have a clown for pm who wants to tax us off the roads and out of jobs 
I've been here 9 years and can't wait to get out its to bloody cold it's March now and we still have snow and cold Temps 
Winter will be back again in late September for another 8 months
Expect to pay out all the time every one wants part of your pie but no one wants to give you a slice


----------

